# Vets



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am upset and angry.
Our goat is pregnant and on Friday it looked like she had a prolapse so my daughter phoned the vet to come out and look at her, in fact she had him out 3 times on Friday and once on Saturday but yesterday she took a turn for the worse and she could not get hold of him on his land line or mobile. Friends who have a small holding came down and tried to push the prolapse back in again as he has done it several time for his own goats etc, anyway they are now waiting for the vet to come out again and it looks like the poor goat is on her last legs and I suspect she is in pain and it is breaking my heart.. 

Wouldn't you think that a vet would have cover on his day off?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am upset and angry.
> Our goat is pregnant and on Friday it looked like she had a prolapse so my daughter phoned the vet to come out and look at her, in fact she had him out 3 times on Friday and once on Saturday but yesterday she took a turn for the worse and she could not get hold of him on his land line or mobile. Friends who have a small holding came down and tried to push the prolapse back in again as he has done it several time for his own goats etc, anyway they are now waiting for the vet to come out again and it looks like the poor goat is on her last legs and I suspect she is in pain and it is breaking my heart..
> 
> Wouldn't you think that a vet would have cover on his day off?


Yes yes yes!
We are lucky with our vet...she is a saint. She doesn't charge for any work she does on abandoned dogs and cats, including complicated operations. She doesn't even want to charge us for treating Our Little Azor- she likes him - but of course we pay her.
We also have two vets who give their services free to our refugio.
So not all vets are as negligent as that one seems to be.
What a horrible situation. I hope things turn out as well as can be expected.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes yes yes!
> We are lucky with our vet...she is a saint. She doesn't charge for any work she does on abandoned dogs and cats, including complicated operations. She doesn't even want to charge us for treating Our Little Azor- she likes him - but of course we pay her.
> We also have two vets who give their services free to our refugio.
> So not all vets are as negligent as that one seems to be.
> What a horrible situation. I hope things turn out as well as can be expected.




Yes he does seem rather negligent. I don't mind what it costs and would have paid Sunday rates for him to see her which makes me wonder if farmers wont pay Sunday rates so the vets just take the day off without cover.

Maiden


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes he does seem rather negligent. I don't mind what it costs and would have paid Sunday rates for him to see her which makes me wonder if farmers wont pay Sunday rates so the vets just take the day off without cover.
> 
> Maiden


Could be. The vet we have to use on Sundays should need arise charges us whereas the 'weekday' ones give their services for free.
Even at a discounted rate the cost is high.
How's the poor goat?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Could be. The vet we have to use on Sundays should need arise charges us whereas the 'weekday' ones give their services for free.
> Even at a discounted rate the cost is high.
> How's the poor goat?




We are waiting for the vet to turn up... we have her tied up laying on straw in the the chicken run (the hens are free range we just have a run for them for feeding as the goats love chicken meal). My daughter went down to give her fresh water and a cuddle and the poor goat didn't even stand up to greet her. Not looking good at all,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes he does seem rather negligent. I don't mind what it costs and would have paid Sunday rates for him to see her which makes me wonder if farmers wont pay Sunday rates so the vets just take the day off without cover.
> 
> Maiden


Well I can only speak for mine but he's always available 24 /7. I have called him out for my dog on a sunday , as have the neighbours for a horse. I hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I know nothing about Goats but when we kept sheep we used a truss to keep the prolapse in, you can make one out of binder twine, have you tried that?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

country boy said:


> I know nothing about Goats but when we kept sheep we used a truss to keep the prolapse in, you can make one out of binder twine, have you tried that?[/QUO
> 
> Fairly easy with sheep. You can twist and use the wool itself to hold them together, or in more difficult cases use a plastic insert trussed to the wool.
> Not quite so easy with goats,most of them having shorter coats.
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The vet is at long last on his way, if we are lucky and she just has to have a C section we have decided to have her womb taken away as well as we don't want to have her pregnant again.
I am just waiting for a call to see what has happened.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

She has been given injections and justin my SIL has to give her injections tomorrow and the following day, but she has quite a large tumour apparently, but we´re not sure if tumour can also mean other things in spanish, but we might have to have her put down :-( WE
also found out today from the vet that the animals should have papers with them, like passports, it was a woman vet who came out today and she said it was more as a favour to our friends as she is their vet and all their animals are properly registered.
We ended up with the goats as we happen to mention to a Spanish friends that we would like some and he turned up days later with them.. We were unaware that we were doing something wrong.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> She has been given injections and justin my SIL has to give her injections tomorrow and the following day, but she has quite a large tumour apparently, but we´re not sure if tumour can also mean other things in spanish, but we might have to have her put down :-( WE
> also found out today from the vet that the animals should have papers with them, like passports, it was a woman vet who came out today and she said it was more as a favour to our friends as she is their vet and all their animals are properly registered.
> We ended up with the goats as we happen to mention to a Spanish friends that we would like some and he turned up days later with them.. We were unaware that we were doing something wrong.


Oh I do hope your little nanny is ok what happened to her kid was it saved,you have done the right thing getting her done so it cant happen againray2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I stumbled upon that info. by accident a while back. If you have 1, goat, horse, donkey,sheep , pig, etc; it's ok but as soon as you have 2 you become a breeder & require paperwork, licences, tags, etc. Don't ask where I found it .There are plenty of people who don't have the necessary permits, spanish included !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> Oh I do hope your little nanny is ok what happened to her kid was it saved,you have done the right thing getting her done so it cant happen againray2:





She has had her injection and will be injected with antibiotics again for the next two days to see if she improves, she could not survive the op. We will know in two days if she can be operated on... 
X is checking the Spanish meaning of tumour for me as we are not sure if it maybe means cyst but it is one heck of a cyst if it is, fist size the vet said. Whatever happens she will not be able to give birth without help and yes we will make sure she can't become pregnant again, we don't want a breeding pair but just try keeping an old randy billy goat with big horns away with her when she is in heat.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> She has had her injection and will be injected with antibiotics again for the next two days to see if she improves, she could not survive the op. We will know in two days if she can be operated on...
> X is checking the Spanish meaning of tumour for me as we are not sure if it maybe means cyst but it is one heck of a cyst if it is, fist size the vet said. Whatever happens she will not be able to give birth without help and yes we will make sure she can't become pregnant again, we don't want a breeding pair but just try keeping an old randy billy goat with big horns away with her when she is in heat.


Maiden,
as far as I know cyst is quiste (KISS tay) and tmour is tumor (tu MOR), so...
Sorry to hear about the goat. It's horrible to see animals suffer, isn't it.

BTW, our vet didn't have an emergency number, nor info about who to contact if they weren't there. When my dog was attacked by 2 others it involved a dash to the vet that we did find open _*20kms*_ away - and we were quite happy with the vet otherwise...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update... sadly Madge died this afternoon after giving birth to still born twins. 
There will be a little burial service for her tomorrow in the olive grove, Emma will make a little cross and collect her favourite leaves to put on the grave,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Maiden XX


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

so sad


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I told my houseboy who comes from a farming family that today will be a "funeral" for the goat and her babies and their resting place will be marked out and a cross put up... he looked at me as if we were gaga lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I told my houseboy who comes from a farming family that today will be a "funeral" for the goat and her babies and their resting place will be marked out and a cross put up... he looked at me as if we were gaga lol


I can see his point! Attitude to animals is one of the greatest areas of cultural difference. If one of my neighbours' goats died I imagine they would eat it for lunch.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Update... sadly Madge died this afternoon after giving birth to still born twins.
> There will be a little burial service for her tomorrow in the olive grove, Emma will make a little cross and collect her favourite leaves to put on the grave,


Aww how sad the poor poor thing, you must be broken hearted,but at least she`s not in any pain now bless


----------

